# Ibook 12" un jouet ?



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je suis toute nouvelle dans le milieu du mac, d'ailleurs j'y ai pas encore tout a fait mis les pieds...:rose:  Mais je suis deja convaincue et décidée, mon prochain ordi sera un mac.  Alors voila...
Je dois me racheter un ordinateur et suis attirée depuis longtemps vers les macs, je vais sur le site apple, tombe sur le ibook, il me seduit par son esthetique et sa petite taille ( et son prix aussi) . Je me renseigne sur le mac sur des pages internet, je suis convaincue de changer et d'abandonner mon vieux pc qui rame ...
J'ai besoin d'un ordi, a emmener partout, pour surfer sur internet ( j'y passe BEEEEEEEAUCOUP de temps), pour taper mes cours, pour msn et pis pour mes photos perso. POINT.

Pensez que l'ibook corresponde a mes attentes ? Certains m'ont dit que ca ressemblait a un jouet, que ca valait pas son prix, et que " bonjour les yeux avec un ecran si petit" ...

Vous me conseillez quoi ????

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## cameleone (18 Novembre 2005)

Ca ressemble à un jouet, ça ???


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Bah on a forcément envie de répondre non !!! :love: :love: :love: 

Mais niveau qualité/prix, c'ets vraiment naze comme disent certains ??? ( Moi j'y connais rien pardon ...:rose:  )


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toute nouvelle dans le milieu du mac, d'ailleurs j'y ai pas encore tout a fait mis les pieds...:rose:  Mais je suis deja convaincue et décidée, mon prochain ordi sera un mac.  Alors voila...
> Je dois me racheter un ordinateur et suis attirée depuis longtemps vers les macs, je vais sur le site apple, tombe sur le ibook, il me seduit par son esthetique et sa petite taille ( et son prix aussi) . Je me renseigne sur le mac sur des pages internet, je suis convaincue de changer et d'abandonner mon vieux pc qui rame ...
> ...




Salut.

"En plus c'est un mac, c'est pas compatible" 
"Oh pi y en a des virus sur mac aussi tu sais, ma mémé me l'a dit"
"Tu sais les macs c'est pour les artistes, ça fait bien dans les soirées et tout, c'est pour les poseur"
"Tous tes mp3 tu peux les jeter, le mac les lira pas, les divx idem"
"Si tu achètes un mac tu meurs l'année qui suit c'est pas cool"

Etc...

C'est un très bon ordi, rien à voir avec un jouet, laisse parler les ignorants, faut bien meubler l'espace alors on préfère souvent dire des conneries que se taire, c'est bien dommage, regarde moi :love: 

Il sera parfait pour l'usage que tu veux en faire, un 12 c'est pas trop petit, c'est nickel, si tu faisais de la mise en page, de la 3D, de MAO, on t'aurait conseillé autre chose mais là tu peux y aller, j'en ai déjà acheté 2 pour des copines, elles avaient un PC avant, elles sont ravies. 

Si SM passe par là, il te dira d'attendre 7 semaines, moi je suis pas convaincu mais bon pourquoi pas, si tu as le temps c'est pas une mauvaise idée


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

J'y comprends rien au niveau de Go et des Ram ... 40 Go c'est bien ? On me dit que c'est peu pour le prix, que je devrais avoir au moins le double ! Moi je m'en fous je veux un ibook, alors est ce que 40 Go c'est suffisant ou faudra que je me reprenne un disc dur a coté ???
Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp !!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> J'y comprends rien au niveau de Go et des Ram ... 40 Go c'est bien ? On me dit que c'est peu pour le prix, que je devrais avoir au moins le double ! Moi je m'en fous je veux un ibook, alors est ce que 40 Go c'est suffisant ou faudra que je me reprenne un disc dur a coté ???
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp !!!!!!




Avoir le double c'est bien mais pour y mettre quoi ?
40 go c'est la taille du disc dur, sachant qu'une image d'un appareil photo fait entre 1 et 3 mo généralement, qu'un mp3 fait dans les 3-5 mo et que 40 go = grosso merdo 40 000 mo, ça te laisse le temps de voir venir.

Maintenant si tu veux un disc plus gros tu peux configurer ton ibook sur l'apple store, d'ailleurs si tu es étudiante, tu as droit à 6 % de réduc sur l'apple store éducation.

512 mo de ram c'est suffisant pour ton usage, c'est nickel et puis sinon tu auras le wifi et le blutooth avec ton ibook.


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour ton aide !

J'ai encore une petite question ! ( je prefere y aller maintenant qu'apres l'achat  ) On m'a dit que m'ecran etait super decevant au niveau de la qualité ? Alors t'en penses quoi ?
En ce qui concerne tes copines, c'est leur seul ordi ou il sert juste d'ordi d'appoint pour voyage ou autre ??? Parce que moi ce serait le seul et l'unique !!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Tu payes peut-être un peu plus cher mais tu auras la paix, pas de virus, pas de réinstall, pas de plantages intempestifs, un ordi qui roule tout seul, une suite logiciels exemplaire qui fait baver d'envie les windoz user, avec itunes, imovie, iphoto, ichat, safari, mail, garage band, dashboard, spotlight, etc...


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton aide !
> 
> J'ai encore une petite question ! ( je prefere y aller maintenant qu'apres l'achat  ) On m'a dit que m'ecran etait super decevant au niveau de la qualité ? Alors t'en penses quoi ?
> En ce qui concerne tes copines, c'est leur seul ordi ou il sert juste d'ordi d'appoint pour voyage ou autre ??? Parce que moi ce serait le seul et l'unique !!!




C'est leur ordi principal 
L'écran est pas mirobolant mais il est tout à fait correct.
Va le voir à la fnac ou dans un apple center, tu te feras ta propre idée


----------



## cameleone (18 Novembre 2005)

Sur un autre ordinateur (pc), tu auras peut-être le double en disque dur, le double en mémoire, le double en je-ne-sais-pas-quoi dont tu ne te serviras jamais, mais aussi le double en soucis pour un prix équivalent à l'iBook.

Non, l'iBook n'a rien d'un jouet. C'est une machine extrêmement fiable (ceux qui parlent d'un jouent fondent leur comparaison sur des données matérielles, contestables, mais oublient ou ne connaissent pas le système d'exploitation qu'est Mac OsX), et en termes de performance plus que largement suffisante pour les besoins que tu décris. Quant à l'écran, rassure-toi, il présente un réel confort d'utilisation (j'y ai passé des heures avant d'utiliser le bi-écran, et ça ne m'a jamais gêné). Et si tu veux voir plus grand, tu peux toujours y connecter un écran externe (les prix ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient)...


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup de tes reponses aussi rapides    je vais pouvoir tenter de dormir un peu mieux !!!

Je vais aller demain a la Fnac pour voir la bête en vrai ... Je suis deja amoureuse :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci les filles !!! Merci Caméléone pour cette précision !!! Je suis sous la charme !!!! Tu as aussi un 12 pouces ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup de tes reponses aussi rapides    je vais pouvoir tenter de dormir un peu mieux !!!
> 
> Je vais aller demain a la Fnac pour voir la bête en vrai ... Je suis deja amoureuse :love: :love: :love:




Ne t'emballe pas, je ne suis pas un garçon facile


----------



## cameleone (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller demain a la Fnac pour voir la bête en vrai ... Je suis deja amoureuse :love: :love: :love:




Aaahhh !!! Les heures passées à la Fnac à contempler l'iBook que je convoitais...  Souvenirs, souvenirs !


----------



## cameleone (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Merci les filles !!! Merci Caméléone pour cette précision !!! Je suis sous la charme !!!! Tu as aussi un 12 pouces ?



Un 12 pouces, oui...


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Ah bon ! je sais pas pourquoi moi je croyais que j'avais affaire a une fille :rose: :rose: :rose: Pardon Monsieur mais ... j'avais pas tout compris ...


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! je sais pas pourquoi moi je croyais que j'avais affaire a une fille :rose: :rose: :rose: Pardon Monsieur mais ... j'avais pas tout compris ...




C'est normal, c'est mon jeu de jambes, ça fait toujours ça :love:


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Looooooooooooool !!!

je ne pensais pas rire sur un forum d'informatique !!! Effectivement le mac change tout ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Looooooooooooool !!!
> 
> je ne pensais pas rire sur un forum d'informatique !!! Effectivement le mac change tout ! :love: :love: :love:




Yep tu verras, la "communauté" mac est pas désagréable, que du beau monde, gentils, serviables et surtout solidaires, j'essaye d'ailleurs ce soir de m'en faire le digne représentant, mais c'est pas évident, la barre est placée très haut  

Bon allez bonne nuit, moi je vais dodo il est tard  :sleep:


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonne nuit ! et merci encore !


----------



## saturnin (18 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai un 12" et je peux te dire que tu n'as aucun souci à te faire, oui on dirait un jouet, et c'est ça qu'on aime, mais c'est un super ordinateur!! Petit mais costaud!
Le seul probleme, selon moi, c'est la taille de l'écran (enfin je passe beaucoup de temps sur mon ordi donc parfois j'ai mal aux yeux), mais bon j'ai trouvé la solution quand je suis chez moi je branche mon ibook sur le moniteur de mon pc.
Enfin j'espere que cette remarque sur la taille ne t'aura pas mis le doute, si t'as un ecran pc chez toi garde le et sers t'en pour ça!


----------



## hunjord (18 Novembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble à un jouet, ça ???


Tu aurais quand même pu faire troner un Apple display....tout de même..


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Hullo et bienvenue ,

Vu tes besoins, l'iBook sera idéal. Même pas forcément besoin de rajouter de la ram. Quoique si tu peux n'hésite pas, plus il y en a, mieux c'est. Mais mieux vaut l'acheter à part (là par exemple) et l'installer soi-même (trèèès facile), ça coûte moins cher que sur l'AppleStore.
Ah vi: en schématisant très très très grossièrement, la ram sert à faire tourner ton ordinateur; la mémoire du disque dur, c'est la place dont tu disposes pour tes programmes et tes fichiers (documents, photos, mails, musiques, films).
40 Go... c'est bien. Mais comme je doute que tu réinstalles le système pour te débarasser de trucs qui ne te serviraient pas, disons que tu partiras avec 30 Go de libre (comptons une dizaine de go pour le système, les programmes pré-installés et l'espace libre pour que le système fonctionne bien)... Si tu fais beaucoup de photos, a pas mal de mp3 et tu te mets à garder des films... 30 Go, ça se remplit vite. Reusement qu'on a inventé le disque dur externe. 
L'écran... très suffisant pour tes besoins. Et perso la taille ne me gêne pas plus que ça sur le mien. Question de goût ou d'habitude.
Et puis cet iBook a pleins d'autres avantages:
- il est vraiment portable,
- il a une grande autonomie,
- il est tout-terrain, 
- il se connecte avec une facilité déconcertante au net tant avec fil que sans fil (bon ok ça c'est pour tous les mac)
- il est bôôôôôô!

Bref... tu vas adorer.

Et si tu as d'autres questions, surtout, n'hésite pas!

Bon switch!


A.

ps:
Sinon, on attend ton récit de ton passage à la Fnac.
Tradition MacGé oblige:
Et une fois ton mac reçu, des photos du déballage (ça fait plaisir à certaine   ) et surtout le récit de ta découverte du mac (avec des détails et tout et tout  )


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Pour le disque dur exterieur, ca coute combien et ca se trouve ou ??? Parce que c'est vrai que je met beaucoup de Mp3 et beaucoup de photos ...

Je vais tout vous raconter vous inquietez pas !!! Vous en aurez maaaaaaaaaaarre !!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Pour le disque dur exterieur, ca coute combien et ca se trouve ou ??? Parce que c'est vrai que je met beaucoup de Mp3 et beaucoup de photos ...
> 
> Je vais tout vous raconter vous inquietez pas !!! Vous en aurez maaaaaaaaaaarre !!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


 
Pour le disque dur, voici une très bonne adresse. 

Par contre tention...
Autant il est facile de mettre ses mp3 sur un disque dur externe et de dire à iTunes où les trouver... autant c'est l'inverse avec ses photos et iPhoto. (Pour cela que je préfère iView)
Donc les photos a priori resteraient sur le mac...

A.

ps:
Tiens question pour ceux qui savent et qui pourrait te servir: vous faîtes comment pour archiver vos photos quand vous utilisez iPhoto? Que sur cd/dvd? Ou alors vous "exportez" à la main vos photos dans un dossier?

pps:
Et oui, oui on attend le récit long et tout... et non, non on n'en aura pas maaaaaaaaaaarre.


----------



## GenerationQashqai (18 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais quand même pu faire troner un Apple display....tout de même..


 

hunjord ton powerbook est assez puissant pour faire du webdesign et du print ???


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Bon je vais cet aprem a la fnac pour le voir, mais juste comme ca pour savoir, vous aussi vous me conseillez le 12" plutot que le 14" ??? ( apres c'est promis j'arrete avec mes questions !!!! :rose::rose::rose

EH LES GARS !!! CEST NORMAL DETRE AMOUREUSE DUN MAC ??????


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais cet aprem a la fnac pour le voir, mais juste comme ca pour savoir, vous aussi vous me conseillez le 12" plutot que le 14" ??? ( apres c'est promis j'arrete avec mes questions !!!! :rose::rose::rose


 
Mon avis perso à moi tout seul qui ne m'engage que moi:
Le 14 est gros et lourd... le 12 est largement plus transportable.
Ok, l'écran est plus grand... mais la résolution est la même. (En gros tu vois la même chose que sur un 12 en plus gros).
Par contre sur le 14 tu peux avoir un graveur dvd...
Mais il est gros et lourd...

Bon sinon, la question est débattue là.

Mais si tu as d'autres questions, non, non vas-y, ça nous fait plaisir. 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Roooh si tu édites tes messages entre temps...



			
				Galga a dit:
			
		

> EH LES GARS !!! CEST NORMAL DETRE AMOUREUSE DUN MAC ??????


 
Ca arrive..  

A.


----------



## Galga (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mon avis perso à moi tout seul qui ne m'engage que moi:
> Le 14 est gros et lourd... le 12 est largement plus transportable.
> Ok, l'écran est plus grand... mais la résolution est la même. (En gros tu vois la même chose que sur un 12 en plus gros).
> Par contre sur le 14 tu peux avoir un graveur dvd...
> ...



merci beaucoup je fonce lire ce petit débat !


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Heu je sors un poil du sujet, mais tu as fait une remarque qui m'intéresse:


			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tention...
> Autant il est facile de mettre ses mp3 sur un disque dur externe et de dire à iTunes où les trouver... autant c'est l'inverse avec ses photos et iPhoto. (Pour cela que je préfère iView)
> Donc les photos a priori resteraient sur le mac...


Ah m*** y'a pas moyen d'aller stocker ses photos sur un disque externe, même avec iVew ???  
Et pour stocker les mp3 sur disque externe et indiquer à iTunes d'aller les chercher, on fait comment ??


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Heu je sors un poil du sujet, mais tu as fait une remarque qui m'intéresse:
> 
> Ah m*** y'a pas moyen d'aller stocker ses photos sur un disque externe, même avec iVew ???
> Et pour stocker les mp3 sur disque externe et indiquer à iTunes d'aller les chercher, on fait comment ??


Salut à tous,  
Pour iTunes, tu vas dans les préférences, dans la section Avancé, à l'onglet Général tu trouveras une zone Emplacement du dossier iTunes musique, tu cliques sur modifier et tu lui indiques le chemin jusqu'au nouveau dossier. Par contre, n'oublies pas de brancher ton disque externe quand tu lances iTunes, sinon il ne trouveras pas tes musiques.

On peut aussi déplacer sa bibliothèque d'iPhoto. Pour cela il faut copier celle qui existe (et qui normalement se trouve dans le dossier Images de ton dossier Départ) là où tu veux qu'elle se trouve. Effacer celle restée dans le dossier Images, puis lancer iPhoto. Le programme va te dire qu'il ne trouve pas la bibliothèque et va te demander de lui indiquer où elle est. Tu lui donnes alors le chemin de la nouvelle. Cela fonctionne, par contre est-ce que cela crée des bugs légers ? Je ne crois pas, mais je préfère dire que je n'en ai aucune idée.

Quant à toi Galga,
bon achat et n'oublie pas que tout n'est pas dans la machine, mais aussi dans son système d'exploitation, et c'est là que tu vas voir toute la différence.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Heu je sors un poil du sujet, mais tu as fait une remarque qui m'intéresse:
> 
> Ah m*** y'a pas moyen d'aller stocker ses photos sur un disque externe, même avec iVew ???
> Et pour stocker les mp3 sur disque externe et indiquer à iTunes d'aller les chercher, on fait comment ??


 
Ben si justement avec iView on peut! C'est pour cela (entre autres) que je le préfère.
Pour iTunes, dans tes préférences... de mémoire, dans l'onglet avancée tu indiques quel est le dossier que tu souhaites utiliser pour tes mp3.
Et si par hasard tu lances un morceau sans que le disque externe soit branché (et donc qu'iTunes redéfinit le chemin vers son dossier par défaut), tu quittes iTunes, branche ton externe, relance iTunes (en théorie ça devrait marcher).

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Ok merci à vous deux pour vos réponses. Petit moment d'angoisse; vous m'avez rassuré.


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci à vous deux pour vos réponses. Petit moment d'angoisse; vous m'avez rassuré.


Un angoissé sur Mac, ça existe ???


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Un angoissé sur Mac, ça existe ???


Voui, voui, quand t'es une bras cassée en informatique, c'est possible, même sur Mac


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Voui, voui, quand t'es une bras cassée en informatique, c'est possible, même sur Mac


 
Bon répète après moi: "le mac est mon ami, le mac est mon ami..."



A.


----------



## Daredevil (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo et bienvenue ,
> 
> Vu tes besoins, l'iBook sera idéal. Même pas forcément besoin de rajouter de la ram. Quoique si tu peux n'hésite pas, plus il y en a, mieux c'est. Mais mieux vaut l'acheter à part (là par exemple) et l'installer soi-même (trèèès facile), ça coûte moins cher que sur l'AppleStore.
> Ah vi: en schématisant très très très grossièrement, la ram sert à faire tourner ton ordinateur; la mémoire du disque dur, c'est la place dont tu disposes pour tes programmes et tes fichiers (documents, photos, mails, musiques, films).
> ...


Je compte moi aussi craquer pour un iBook 12' 
Quels sont à votre avis les trucs inutiles que l'on peut ne pas installer pour gagner un max de place et quelle taille mini doit avoir la partition système (je compte faire 2 partitions) ?

Merci

A +


----------



## hunjord (18 Novembre 2005)

Daredevil a dit:
			
		

> Je compte moi aussi craquer pour un iBook 12'
> Quels sont à votre avis les trucs inutiles que l'on peut ne pas installer pour gagner un max de place et quelle taille mini doit avoir la partition système (je compte faire 2 partitions) ?
> 
> Merci
> ...


SAlut 
Si tu partitionne, je te déconseille de descendre en dessous de 15 Go sur la partition système.
Pour être à l'aise mets en 20...


----------



## hunjord (18 Novembre 2005)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> hunjord ton powerbook est assez puissant pour faire du webdesign et du print ???


Je fais du Flash, 'toshop, il passe les test de JPTK, en m'étant un peu de temps sur le 4, un peu plus d'une min, ceci est due à la RAM que je n'ai pas ajouté. (et ouais 256 seulement...),
Il s'en tire avec tous ls honneurs, je vais m'en séparer en séchant une petite larme...et oui mon premier  PB....:love: 
Mais le prochain........E-N-O-R-M-E PB 15"....:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon répète après moi: "le mac est mon ami, le mac est mon ami..."
> 
> 
> 
> A.


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon répète après moi: "le mac est mon ami, le mac est mon ami..."
> 
> 
> 
> A.


*CA MARCHE !!!*


----------



## zizou2605 (18 Novembre 2005)

prends un mac , tu ne le regretteras pas. Tu sortiras de l orthodoxie de windows XP...


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenue,



			
				Daredevil a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont à votre avis les trucs inutiles que l'on peut ne pas installer pour gagner un max de place et quelle taille mini doit avoir la partition système (je compte faire 2 partitions) ?



Dans l'ordre d'installation:
- la partition. Elle se via l'utilitaire de disque que l'on lance via les menus au moment de choisir la langue du système.
15 Go est en effet un minimum. Perso c'est ce que j'ai sur ma partition système. Il y a environ 4 Go de dispo avec toutes les applications dont j'ai besoin d'installer. Par contre, mon dossier utilisateur est quasi vide (à peine 400 Mo, mais je n'utilise pas iPhoto, pas Mail et mes mp3 sont sur un disque externe).
- À un moment il est proposé de personnaliser l'installation. Les langues que l'on n'utilise pas et les drivers d'imprimante peuvent être abandonnées sans état d'âme.  Ensuite... ben à toi de voir: je me suis facilement passé d'iMovie, iPhoto et Garageband par exemple. X11 n'est pas obligatoire non plus.

Valà, valà,

Bon switch,

A.


----------



## Aurélien-A (19 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'un ordi, a emmener partout, pour surfer sur internet ( j'y passe BEEEEEEEAUCOUP de temps), pour taper mes cours, pour msn et pis pour mes photos perso. POINT.
> 
> ...



Un jouet ? Un joueeet ???

Mort de rire. Alors moi avec mon iBook G4 12", modèle fin 2004 (Wifi, 30Go) et 512 Mo de RAM je peux:

- L'emmener partout (transport facile dans un sac à dos type eastpack, calé entre deux bouquins de cours)
- Aller sur Internet, sur le Wifi public de mon café préféré ainsi que chez moi
- Chatter sur MSN
- Gérer et retoucher facilement mes photos persos (iPhoto).
- Prendre mes cours


Mais, je peux aussi, et j'ai déjà fait:

- Gérer des mp3 et un iPod
- Monter des films DV
- Lire des DVD, des DivX
- Encoder des DVD en divX
- Ne pas le redémarrer pendant plus de 15j sans perte de performances*
- Faire des recherches ultra rapides (Spotlight)*
- Faire du C, C++, Java, Pascal, PHP gratuitement pour les cours
- Faire plein de commandes unix compliquées pour les cours*
- Faire des feuilles Excel
- Utiliser Skype
- Emuler Windows (!)
- Travailler longtemps sur batterie
- Emuler plein de vieilles consoles de jeu
- Utiliser plein de logiciels gratuits ET sans pub ET de qualité*

* Je souhaite plein de courage à un utilisateur de Windows pour faire ça...

Et plein d'autres trucs... je me demande d'ailleurs ce que je ne peux pas faire avec un Mac. A l'IUT on travaille sous Windows et Linux, et pourtant je n'ai aucun problème sauf pour faire du VBA... du coup je laisse travailler mon binôme à ma place. Accessoirement j'ai même converti un pc user historique récemment et j'en suis très fier. Pour ma part j'utilise le Mac depuis bientôt 15 ans (j'étais un gamin de 7 ans quand j'ai découvert l'informatique avec le Mac SE) et je n'ai jamais trouvé rien de mieux comme machine.


----------



## theva (20 Novembre 2005)

hello
j'ai décidé de passer au mac et là je regrette à mort !!!
mon bon vieux pc n'était peut être pas si mal ...

bref je vous explique
j'ai donc acheté un ibook 12 pouces hier ...
bref, après avoir naviguer une petite demi heure dessus
pas évident au départ quand on débute ...

bref il a planté !!!
je le redémarre et il reste bloqué, il cherche tout le temps
je n'ai plus accès a l'écran de démarrage
il s'allume et bloque, j'ai juste une petite roue qui tourne en permanence
et c'est tout !!!

please help !!!!!

théva
:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## cameleone (20 Novembre 2005)

Peux-tu nous dire ce que tu faisais quand il a planté ?


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Novembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu nous dire ce que tu faisais quand il a planté ?



Ne mélangeons pas tout... d'autant que l'histoire est terminée. 

A.


----------



## cameleone (21 Novembre 2005)

Oui, j'ai vu... mais après  

Revenons donc à nos jouets !


----------



## Galga (21 Novembre 2005)

Donc ce week end je suis passée en eclair a la fnac et j'ai vu mon ibook ! 
Il est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :love::love::love::love: et oui l'ecran est petit, mais je pense que ca ira ! Au moins il sera pas encombrant sur mes genoux dans l'avion !



Alors maintenant que je suis décidée a l'acheter, j'ai quelques autres petites questions  ...

*J'attends janvier ou je l'achetes maintenant ?
* 
*Je l'achete ou ?* 
*Faut-il acheter autre chose avec, ou tout est vendu ensemble ?*
 Merci d'avance !!!!


----------



## cameleone (21 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi attendre janvier ? Personne ne sait rien de ce qui sortira en janvier... Pour l'achat, et comme tu parlais de taper des cours dans ton premier message, je suppose que tu es étudiante : tu peux aller voir du côté de l'offre MIPE sur l'Apple Store si tu souhaites l'acquérir à crédit, sinon sur l'Apple store Education pour avoir une réduction.
Enfin, concernant les accessoires : tout dépend de tes goûts / besoins, mais je te conseillerais au moins une housse pour le transport.


----------



## cameleone (21 Novembre 2005)

Et tu peux aller voir ce thread :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75888

pour différents accessoires passés en revue. Ca te donnera peut-être des idées de dépenses supplémentaires...


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Novembre 2005)

Hullo,




			
				Galga a dit:
			
		

> *J'attends janvier ou je l'achetes maintenant ?*
> *Je l'achete ou ?*
> *Faut-il acheter autre chose avec, ou tout est vendu ensemble ?*


 
Un peu court ton récit à la fnac...  

Bon pour répondre à tes questions:
- Achète le maintenant si tu en as besoin. Sinon si tu as la pati... le temps d'attendre jusqu'à début janvier pour voir ce que Jobs va dévoiler, pourquoi pas? Mais rien ne permet d'affirmer qu'il y aura des nouveaux iBooks. Et s'il y en avait, rien ne dit qu'il serait Intel. Et s'ils l'étaient, cela veut dire que ce serait les premiers à l'être. Un vieil adage mac rappelle qu'être les premiers à tester une nouvelle série n'est jamais une chose sûre... 
Et puis l'iBook actuel est une très bonne machine, qui encore une fois, correspond parfaitement à tes besoins.

- Si tu es étudiante, l'Apple Store éducation et l'offre mipe est faite pour toi. Quoique jette un oeil sur le site de l'ofup, ils proposent les machines mac à -10%... Bon par contre faut s'inscrire et l'ofup aime bien envoyer des courriers...

- Le thread sur les accessoires qui t'a été donné est très bien.  Perso, je conseillerai avant toute une housse style Tucano.  
La ram supplémentaire, essaie d'abord pour voir si les 512 te conviennent. Si oui, restes ainsi. Sinon n'hésite pas à en rajouter. Mais ne l'achète pas sur l'AppleStore. Elle est trop chère là-bas.
Sinon, tu parlais d'un besoin de place pour tes mp3 et autres... donc pourquoi pas un disque externe?
Quant à la souris... ouais... franchement ce n'est pas vraiment utile, surtout quand tu utilises des logiciels comme Launchbar, qui permettent de lancer les applications, ouvrir les documents ou les dossiers tout ça via le clavier.

Valà, valà...

D'autres questions?  

A.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (21 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce week end je suis passée en eclair a la fnac et j'ai vu mon ibook !
> Il est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :love::love::love::love: et oui l'ecran est petit, mais je pense que ca ira ! Au moins il sera pas encombrant sur mes genoux dans l'avion !
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu es débutante, il y a donc une remarque "évidente" que je voudrais te faire.
Bien sur que d'un PC à un mac les fichiers sont compatibles, mais sais tu que les logiciels PC ne fonctionnent pas sur mac (et inversement)? En clair, si tu as acheté Office pour ton PC, tu ne pourras pas l'installer sur ton mac.

Loin de moi l'idée de te prendre pour une totale naze de l'info mais cette remarque est devenue tellement évidente qu'on en oublie des fois de prévenir les débutants.


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Novembre 2005)

Bon je te préviens je vais être super frustrant:
Si y'a pas urgence, n'achête pas tout de suite!!

La carosserie de l'iBook a 4 ans et demi (mai 2001)! Et oui, 4 ans que ce design que tu trouves sympa existe déjà, en informatique c'est looong. 4 ans que dans les mags PC ils disent que l'iBook est un bon compromis performances honnêtes/ Poids / Silence / Equipement / Prix.
MAIS, il faut tout de même avouer que depuis quelques mois la concurrence PC s'organise et que les prix baissent et l'équipement se développe.

Y'a un an on se disait que l'iBook serait forcément renouvelé avec un nouveau design. Tout ça a été remis aux calendes grecques avec la transition d'Apple vers les processeurs Intel.

Pourtant aujourd'hui, il devient presque inimaginable qu'Apple ne renouvelle pas dans les mois qui viennent cet ordi qui est une locomotive de ventes pour la marque.
Le bénéfice ça sera: un ordi plus fin, plus léger, mieux équipé (alors que pour l'instant il n'y a toujours pas de config SuperDrive enregistreur de DVD, seulement combo sur les modèles 12") et surtout un écran au moins amélioré au niveau luminosité/angle de vue (actuellement c'est correct mais vraiment sans plus) et peut etre meme avec une résolution légèrement améliorée (écran 13" panoramique peut-être). Et accessoirement le passage au processeur Intel sera fait, ce qui est intéressant pour l'avenir et qui devrait pas te géner vu les utilisations que tu envisages, tes logiciels seront surtout signés par Apple et donc parmi les premiers à être optimisés pour Intel. Concernant le prix, il n'est pas impossible d'imaginer une baisse pour s'aligner un peu plus avec la concurrence mais je pense qu'une version "bien équipée" restera autour de 1000 euros.

Je pense que si tu achètes un iBook tout de suite, tu ne seras pas déçue mais les nouveautés s'annoncent vraiment intéressantes. L'énorme problème c'est qu'il est absolument impossible de savoir si l'iBook sera vraiment remis à neuf le 9 janvier ou pas (super jeu de mots hum), mais la dernière mise à jour date déjà de fin juillet 2005, donc... Apple cultive le secret et seuls les sites de rumeurs (loin d'être toujours fiables) laissent filtrer des infos. Ce qui est hyper chiant, c'est que s'ils se sont plantés, on pourrait au pire encore attendre encore mars ou juin 2006! Autant dire insupportable quoi!

il y'a un site qui fait la synthèse des mises à jour des modèles de mac et aide à y voir clair sur les sorties des machines: http://www.consomac.fr/


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Novembre 2005)

Loin d'être faux tout ce que tu dis Mickjagger... pas faux du tout.
La question donc que tu dois vraiment te poser Galga est:
Pourquoi ai-je besoin d'un ordinateur?
Si ce n'est que ce que tu décrivais plus haut, franchement l'iBook te suffira.
Mainteant... plus de puissance, un nouveau design, l'effet mode et tout peut jouer...

Donc ben... oui... à toi de décider...

A.


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Novembre 2005)

Arf maintenant que je me relis je me dis que j'ai peut être foutu un peu la m... là!:rateau: 
On a vu trop de gens ici être déçu d'avoir craqué sur un ordi renouvelé un mois après... surtout s'ils en avaient pas un besoin professionnel immédiat par exemple.

Maintenant certains expliqueront -avec raison- que l'iBook est une machine éprouvée et qui tourne bien tandis que le futur modèle Intel sera entièrement nouveau avec tous les effets que ça peut induire: parfois il y'a encore des ratés en début de production, des inconnues au niveau des performances des logiciels non optimisés sous Intel, etc.


----------



## Galga (21 Novembre 2005)

Bon bon bon ...

Moi pas savoir quoi faire ... Vais reflechir un peu ...

Une question ! Si je fais des documents ecrits avec mon mac ( tapage de cours ou de memoire) est ce que je pourrais les mettre sur le pc de mes parents pour les imprimer ? Ca marchera ou pas ?:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben oui, à partir du moment ou tu travailles avec des formats compatibles, pas de problème.

Pour les docs de texte simples, le RTF est récupérable sous Word. Dans le cas où tu investis dans Office education pour le Mac, c'est encore plus transparent comme échange avec Word sur un PC.

La solution la plus simple pour les transferts passe par une clé USB, ou bien par un transfert en réseau ethernet (en activant le partage de fichiers PC/Mac). Tu peux aussi fonctionner avec le mail mais c'est un peu plus fastidieux.


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Novembre 2005)

La réponse à ta question est oui, car la plupart des formats de fichiers est supporté par les deux systèmes. Ce qu'il faut, c'est avoir les bons logiciels des deux côtés. Si par exemple toi tu as Word pour Mac et tes parents ont Word pour PC, il n'y a aucun problème car les deux lisent le .doc.

Tu peux même envisager d'imprimer tes docs depuis ton propre iBook, si l'ordinateur de tes parents est connecté en réseau (WiFi ou Ethernet) et qu'ils activent le partage d'imprimante.

Courage, passer à Mac ça ne fait pas mal. 

Edit : ZUT !!! Me suis fait grillé...


----------



## Galga (21 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de voir avec l'offe ofup ! C'est encore moins cher qu'avec l'offre MIPE ( 999euros), avec l'OFUP *c'est 943.64* euros ! plus de 55 euros gagné ! :love:


----------



## cameleone (21 Novembre 2005)

Si tu prends l'iBook avec l'offre Mipe, tu as Office en licence Education pour 65 ¤...


----------



## Galga (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est aussi important que ca Office ???


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben, pas vraiment.

Il existe beaucoup d'autres logiciels pour faire du texte, éditer des pages, faire des présentations. Certains sont des freewares, d'autres payants, certains reconnaissent plusieurs formats de fichier (dont ceux d'Office). Il existe d'autres choix qu'Office.

Mais comme Office est la suite la plus utilisée sur PC, c'est pour cela qu'on en parle beaucoup, et puis sur Mac elle est plutôt réussie (meilleure à mon avis que sur PC, bizarre non ?).


----------



## bugman (23 Novembre 2005)

Un jouet ?

Avec l'iBook, je surf sur le net sans aucun probleme (et sans virus).
L'OS est en beton armé et est extremement simple d'utilisation (Windobe a coté c'est l'usine a gaz en greve).
J'envoi et reçois mes mails, je discute egalement en live avec mes potes "mac et pc users" comme pour rire.
J'arrive meme a faire de la retouche photo (plusieurs mega octets par photo en RAW, j'ai un Canon Eos) et du montage video (semi-pro en format DV).
Entre deux, pas mal de soft pour faire un mini journal vraiment tres pro (ipage, au top (ou Ragtime, au top (et gratuit pour un usage personnel))), bref de la PAO, de la vrai.
Des freewares a ne plus savoir qu'en faire et des sharwares tres interessants !
Ok, l'iBook est un jouet, et moi je veux rester un vrai gosse et ne plus me prendre la tete entre deux plantages ! A bon entendeurs...

@+ et bienvenue (chez les grands),
Bug.


----------



## cameleone (23 Novembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Un jouet ?
> 
> Avec l'iBook, je surf sur le net sans aucun probleme (et sans virus).
> L'OS est en beton armé et est extremement simple d'utilisation (Windobe a coté c'est l'usine a gaz en greve).
> ...



Mais... il n'y a pas les accents sur Mac ?


----------



## bugman (23 Novembre 2005)

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


Ca me prend la tête de devoir ecrire un roman a chaque fois, pas vous ?
A noter aussi que le forum avec IE sur un PC, c'est tout sauf evident !



> Mais... il n'y a pas les accents sur Mac ?


Si, si, mais là je suis sur PC et je n'ai pas envie de le planter (lol).
Désolé (pour moi surtout). :love:
@+,
Bug.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me prend la tête de devoir ecrire un roman a chaque fois, pas vous ?
> A noter aussi que le forum avec IE sur un PC, c'est tout sauf evident !


Un roman?  
Mais sinon, non non aucun problème avec ie sur pc... je trouverais même le forum beaucoup plus pratique qu'avec Safari..  

A.


----------



## geoffrey (23 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi important que ca Office ???



Non, il existe des alternatives gratuites qui font la meme chose et tu pourras recevoir/envoyer des fichiers Office.

Et hop, 65 ¤ de gagné


----------



## Galga (23 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour toutes vos petites infos !
J'ai finalement décidée d'attendre le prochain ibook en janvier ... Il parait que la baisse des prix sera importante ... :love::love::love:

Et pis il aura d'autres améliorations !


----------



## geoffrey (23 Novembre 2005)

> J'ai finalement décidée d'attendre le prochain ibook en janvier


hypothétique ibook 



> Et pis il aura d'autres améliorations !


euh ? a part un processeur Intel, je vois pas trop ce qu'ils pourraient changer, l'ibook a quasiment tout (wifi, airport, ...). peut etre une isight intégré, c'est vrai 



> Il parait que la baisse des prix sera importante


je ne pense pas, les ibook sont déjà bon marché, Apple ne va certainement pas casser les prix. Au mieux se sera une ou deux dizaines d'euros, au pire, se sera un peu plus cher.

Mais comme on est deja quasiment en décembre, attendre jusqu'en janvier ne fait pas de mal (si ce n'est de devoir attendre son mac )


----------



## fabulousfab (23 Novembre 2005)

Un jouet ? Celui qui a dit ça a tout à fait raison.

Comme les meilleurs jouets, l'ibook :
-te procurera des heures et des heures de plaisir,
-favorisera ta créativité,
-est beau et solide,
-sera un merveilleux compagnon.

Oui, c'est un vrai jouet, de ceux qui libèrent et rendent heureux.


----------



## Bland (23 Novembre 2005)

Yeop !

Franchement, pourquoi attendre ? De tous les arguments avancés, aucun n'est recevable pour un utilisateur "classique" comme toi, Galga... Le nouveau proc (Intel ou IBM): tu parles, ça va vraiment pas changer grand-chose pour gérer des fichiers multimédia, faire de la saisie texte ou surfer... et le G4 actuel est garant de l'excellente autonomie, quid des prochains ? La ram : ça restera à 512 en dur. Le prix : impossible que ça baisse significativement, Apple n'est pas le père Noël. L'écran : peut-être un plus lumineux façon "miroir" comme la plupart des PCs, mais bon... en plus je le sens mal, j'ai peur qu'Apple se chie dessus sur le design... l'actuel a quatre ans, et alors ? On s'en branle !

J'ai switché sur iBook 12" il y a deux mois, un vrai bonheur, trois jours d'adaptation après des années de WinXX... sans aucun soucis ! Et puis les applis d'origine que tu juges inutiles (iMovie & GarageBand dans mon cas...), tu peux les virer sans problème, la désinstall est quand même plus simple que sur WinXX.

Alors fonce bordel, tu n'as rien à gagner à attendre, crois-moi !


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Un roman?
> Mais sinon, non non aucun problème avec ie sur pc... je trouverais même le forum beaucoup plus pratique qu'avec Safari..
> 
> A.



J'ai malheureusement remarqué cela aussi..  

Ne l'ébruitons pas, cela pourrais faire venir les détracteurs de tous poils ici


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Novembre 2005)

Bland a dit:
			
		

> Yeop !
> 
> Alors fonce bordel, tu n'as rien à gagner à attendre, crois-moi !



+ 1 pour Bland


----------



## Galga (24 Novembre 2005)

Bah dit comme ca ... je sais plus si je vais attendre ...


----------



## Mickjagger (24 Novembre 2005)

Bland a dit:
			
		

> Yeop !
> 
> Franchement, pourquoi attendre ? De tous les arguments avancés, aucun n'est recevable pour un utilisateur "classique" comme toi, Galga... Le nouveau proc (Intel ou IBM): tu parles, ça va vraiment pas changer grand-chose pour gérer des fichiers multimédia, faire de la saisie texte ou surfer... et le G4 actuel est garant de l'excellente autonomie, quid des prochains ? La ram : ça restera à 512 en dur. Le prix : impossible que ça baisse significativement, Apple n'est pas le père Noël. L'écran : peut-être un plus lumineux façon "miroir" comme la plupart des PCs, mais bon... en plus je le sens mal, j'ai peur qu'Apple se chie dessus sur le design... l'actuel a quatre ans, et alors ? On s'en branle !
> 
> ...



les changements possibles, voire logiques pour certains:
> plus léger
> plus fin
> écran amélioré en luminosité/angle de vue (cf. iMac rev. C), voire résolution supérieure (13" +large avec plus de pixels affichés)
> au moins une config superdrive DVD-R sur le modèle 12" (ou futur 13")
> eventuellement disque dur plus gros (40 > 60go) mais là c'est vraiment hypothétique.
> carte vidéo sans doute passée à 64 mo

mais bon, je dis ça je dis rien...

L'amélioration de l'équipement standard est une tendance forte chez Apple en ce moment, or l'iBook actuel n'est pas si généreux que ça. Je vois pas pourquoi Apple se chierait sur le design, perso je vois pas de ratage dans la gamme ces dernières années...
Les achats impulsifs c'est bien, mais une bécane mieux équipée c'est pas mal, surtout quand on est étudiant et qu'on a pas forcément des thunes à dépenser tous les ans en se disant "bon plus de place sur le disque interne, il me faut un externe", "j'ai besoin d'un graveur DVD, saleté de combo!"
Quant au prix, la baisse j'y crois parce qu'Apple doit s'aligner davantage sur les prix du marché, il l'a bien fait avec le Mini donc -100 à -150 euros c'est fort possible (peut etre pas 200 à 300).


----------



## Galga (24 Novembre 2005)

Bah c'est bien ce que je me dis aussi...


----------



## tib51 (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour!
Je me permets de m'imiscer dans la conversation (après tout c'est le but d'un forum!)
Tout d'abord, bravo pour ton choix de passer sous mac! Tu vas découvrir l'informatique sans soucis et sans prise de tête!
Il te faudra juste un petit temps d'adaptation au début (surtout si tu as beaucoup de reflexe windows)
Par contre, si tu n'as pas l'intention de prendre office avec l'offre du mipe, je te conseille d'acheter ton iBook sur le store education car il est un peu moins cher, mais il est surtout PERSONALISABLE!
J'ai vu en début de topic que la tailledu disque dur t'insuiétait un peu et que tu te tournais déja vers un disque externe, dans ce cas, autant prendre un disque dur plus gros à la base!
Tu peux prendre un 60, 80 ou 100 Go dans ton iBook!
Maintenant, attendre ou ne pas attendre.... Telle est la question... Toujours est-il que si les iBook Intel sortent en janvier, il est possible que la première génération souffre de quelques défauts de jeunesse.... Au moins, la gamme actuelle est ultra rodé&e et vraiment sure....
D'un autre coté, c'est sur que tu risque d'être frustrée si de nouveaux iBook sortent en janvier avec 80 Go de disque en standart et une résolution d'écran supérieure (par exemple).... Là, c'est toi qui décide.
En tout cas si tu le prends maintenant, je te conseille l'apple store education si tu veux changer des trucs (taille du disuqe dur, mémoire vive...)
courage!!!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Novembre 2005)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas si tu le prends maintenant, je te conseille l'apple store education si tu veux changer des trucs (taille du disuqe dur, mémoire vive...)


 
Pas le temps de m'inscrire pour vérifier, mais je crois que via l'ofup on se retrouve sur l'Apple store donc que l'on peut personnaliser. On paie juste moins cher.
Enfin à voir.

A.


----------



## jphg (25 Novembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> EH LES GARS !!! CEST NORMAL DETRE AMOUREUSE DUN MAC ??????



Oui, c'est normal.
Personnellement, j'ai couché avec le mien dès le premier soir. (un powerbook, un portable aussi. Cela dit, c'est plus facile de coucher avec son ipod. mais j'en ai pas.))

 

En fait, j'ai toujours été séduit par les iBook (blancs, miam. et si on ajoute un fond d'écran rose, re-miam), alors que mon entourage avait plutôt tendance à loucher sur mon powerbook gris...


----------

